# Does a 2460 have a fuel filter?



## seanej (Dec 28, 2020)

Blower is 1 year old and wouldn't start. Assumed it was because I left ethanol gas in it even though it had stabilizer. Removed carb bowl drain screw and gas came out fairly rapidly but wound up removing carb anyway and cleaning along with the jet. Replaced with $20/gal ethanol free gas from Home Depot and it started but have to leave the choke on partially to keep it running. 

New carb will be here tomorrow and I'm going to try to clean the gas tank as best I can but I'd like to know if there's a fuel filter on the Storm 2460. The cover doesn't look like it's easily removed in order to find out. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
yes it has a filter you just don't see it as it's part of the tank nipple screwed into the tank


----------



## seanej (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, thank you for the quick reply captchas! I'm a tad paranoid there's crud in the fuel system that'll make its way into my new carb. Do you know of any instructions/videos regarding how to access the gas tank? Preferably, I'd like to remove it for a proper cleaning and I'd replace the filter at that time.

Another theory might be, the ethanol gas simply took its toll on my carb and replacing it will do the trick. Since there's a fuel filter, I should be ok crud-wise. 

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF seanej









Most people don't go through a lot of gas if it's just for their residence. I have a bigger driveway and turnaround area so something like TruFuel even at Walmart is about $30+ a gal and not something I can justify. I just get a jug of Marine StaBil and treat the fuel if it's ethanol and even if it non-ethanol. It's just cheap insurance.
I really think you're a little over concerned. The fuel tank should be fine. The problem was likely just some gumming up of the carb as you left untreated fuel in it.
Does it have a fuel shut off ?


.


----------



## seanej (Dec 28, 2020)

No fuel shut off that I've seen or am aware of. Think I'll install the new carb, keep running the ethanol free fuel, and empty the system at the end of the season since it's pretty easy now that I'm experienced at doing it. 

Appreciate the help guys and I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

wow. $20-$30/gallon. Good luck with that. Been using the cheap stuff in my machine for 15 years and it starts on the first or second pull every time.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

You can take the gas cap off and the crap basket out and look down into the corner and see if it is gunked up. The part number of the common piece is 951-10651(b). Always double check using your specific model number. Here is what your looking for


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

seanej said:


> Wow, thank you for the quick reply captchas! I'm a tad paranoid there's crud in the fuel system that'll make its way into my new carb. Do you know of any instructions/videos regarding how to access the gas tank? Preferably, I'd like to remove it for a proper cleaning and I'd replace the filter at that time.
> 
> Another theory might be, the ethanol gas simply took its toll on my carb and replacing it will do the trick. Since there's a fuel filter, I should be ok crud-wise.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!


take a look in this thread as i loaded up the MTD shop manual into it Cub Cadet 3x26 Trac


----------



## seanej (Dec 28, 2020)

Removed a cover that allowed me to see the fuel line from the gas tank to the carb and there's no fuel filter. Removed fuel line and ran paper clip through nipple into gas tank and all seemed well so installed new carb and she's running like a champ again. Just need some snow now.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've replaced two carbs on my TB 2410 due to ethanol "poisoning". Never touched the fuel tank or the tank fuel filter. It runs like a champ now because I start it once a month along with my generator to keep the fuel moving through the carb. I only started using Stabil Marine in the fuel I'll be using this year, my bad .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

whimsey29 said:


> I've replaced two carbs on my TB 2410


I was just thinking back over 59 years of owning small 2-stroke & 4-stroke engines (got my first "junker" Toro from my grandmother's gardener when I was 6). Probably north of 100 including all the outboards, motorcycles, mowers, snow blowers, chain saws, pressure washers, wood splitters, generators, trimmers, etc. I've replaced just one carb; a Walbro that was destroyed by the PO of this 1/8 Scale RC race boat. All the others were always able to be cleaned.


----------

